# كيفي تصميم شبكة طرق المخططات



## علي فؤاد (7 نوفمبر 2012)

معي مخطط لقطعة ارض مقسمة عليها عروض الشوارع 

واريد تصميم الطرق بهذا المخطط

وسؤالي اليكم

ما هي البيانات التي احتاجها كي ابدا التصميم

وما هي خطوات التصميم من 1-2-........................


كيف اختار السرعة التصميمية هل تعطي لي ام انا اختارها

وكذلك عدد الحارات وعرضها وعرض الاكتاف وسمك الطبقات 

هل هذه الاشياء تعطي لي كمواصفات ام انا بحددها

وكمان مناسيب البروفايل التصميمي لكل شارع كيف اربطها ببقية بروفايلات التصميمية لبقية الشوارع لانها شبكة


----------



## علي فؤاد (7 نوفمبر 2012)

انتظر ردودكم وفقكم الله


----------



## علي فؤاد (7 نوفمبر 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 نوفمبر 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## hassan.algabry (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 نوفمبر 2012)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## علي فؤاد (11 نوفمبر 2012)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## محمد عسيل (12 نوفمبر 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> معي مخطط لقطعة ارض مقسمة عليها عروض الشوارع
> 
> واريد تصميم الطرق بهذا المخطط
> 
> ...


يتم الربط بمعرفة منسوب نقطة التقاطع لكل شارع على حدة و جعله متساوى للشارعين 
مثلاً تقاطع الشارع 4 مع الشارع 9 
منسوب الشارع 4 كان 221 متر و منسوب الشارع 9 كان 219 متر
يمكن رفع الشارع 9 او تخفيض الشارع 4 او رفعهما الأثنين لمنسوب اعلى واحد او تخفيضهما لمنسوب أدنى واحد حتى لا تحدث مشاكل و تتكون لدينا نقاط تجميع مياه سطحية


----------



## محمد عسيل (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مرفق مخطط تم تصميم الطرق الداخلية له


----------



## fhamm (12 نوفمبر 2012)

علاوة علي ما ذكره الاخوة الافاضل ارجو ان بكون معلوما لنا مايلي :
- القطاغ العرضي التصميمي للطريق وهو مختلف حسب عرض الطريق بالمخطط سواء كان الشارع عرض 60 , 50 , 40 , 36 , 30 , 25 , 20 , 15 , 12 او 10متر.
- كميات الحفر والردم لابد ان تكون تقريبا متساوية وباية من تصميم القطاع الطولي لكل طريق.
- من البديهيات اننا نبدأ بعمل التصميم للشوارع الرئيسية ومن ثم تاخذ منها الشوارع المتقاطعة معها.


----------



## علي فؤاد (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا مهندس عسيل*

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة جداااااا 
وغفر الله لك ولابويك ورزقكم الفردوس الاعلي ولسائر المسلمين 
لي سؤال توضيحي 
المخطط المرفق كيف بدات تصميمه
وكيف اخترت الميول الطولية لتصريف الامطار
بمعني لو عندي شارع قائم ابدا منه 
واربط علليه الطرق الرئيسية 
ولو شارع عملتله مسار تصميمي وتقاطع معه طريق اخر كيف اخذ نفس منسوب التصميمي لابدا به الطريق الاخر
اخيراا
ذكرت ان عدد الحاراتوعروضهاوكذلك الاكتاف علي حسب عرض الشارع
ممكن تذكر امثلة لو شارع 12 او 16 او 25 
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي فؤاد (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرااااا مهندس fhamm*



fhamm قال:


> علاوة علي ما ذكره الاخوة الافاضل ارجو ان بكون معلوما لنا مايلي :
> - القطاغ العرضي التصميمي للطريق وهو مختلف حسب عرض الطريق بالمخطط سواء كان الشارع عرض 60 , 50 , 40 , 36 , 30 , 25 , 20 , 15 , 12 او 10متر.
> - كميات الحفر والردم لابد ان تكون تقريبا متساوية وباية من تصميم القطاع الطولي لكل طريق.
> - من البديهيات اننا نبدأ بعمل التصميم للشوارع الرئيسية ومن ثم تاخذ منها الشوارع المتقاطعة معها.




شكرا مهندس وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا
ممكن تكلمني في هذه النقاط بصور تفصيليةمن واقع خبرتك
القطاع العرضي كيف اقسمه لحارات وعروضها مع ذكر بعض الامثلة 
الطبقات كيف احدد سماكتها مع امثلة
تقريبا بالخبرة كيف اساوي كمية الحفر بالردم هل اقترب بالمسار التصميمي من منسوب الارض الطبيعية 
ازاي اربط الشوارع بعضها مع بعض بالامثلة
واسف علي الاطالة لكني احتاجها ضروري تلك المعلومات
ملاحظة انا مستخدم جيد لبرنامج السيفل واعرف اعمل به كل البروفايلات والكرودور والكروس سكشن لكني لم اصمم من قبل فاريد معرفة تلك المعلومات وفقك الله


----------



## محمد عسيل (13 نوفمبر 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة جداااااا
> وغفر الله لك ولابويك ورزقكم الفردوس الاعلي ولسائر المسلمين
> لي سؤال توضيحي
> المخطط المرفق كيف بدات تصميمه
> ...



لا تتردد فى طرح اى سؤال و نحن ان شاء الله نسعى لخدمتكم
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم شكراااا جزيلا مهندس عسيل علي هذا التوضيح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وعلي فكرة ده مش جديد لي اهل المدينة ومن جاورهم
انا مهندس مساحة واشتغلت تنفيذ طرق وصرف من قبل واجيد التعامل علي السيفل والان بشتغل في مكتب بالرياض لتصميم المخططات ومطلوب مني تصميم مخطط 
ما هي الكتب التي ممكن اقراها او تنصحني بها 
ما هي التركات التي ممكن تقف معي من واقع خبرتك


----------



## علي فؤاد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
كيفية عمل واختيار قيمة السوبر الفيشن
في طرق المخطط


----------



## محمد عسيل (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بما انك تعمل بالرياض فعليك بدليل التصميم الهندسي لوزارة الشئون البلدية و القروية موجود بالمرفقات مع بعض المراجع الأخرى
ان شاء الله ما فى اى تركات اذا كانت الرفوعات المساحية مظبوة مية المية 
المخططات يجب الانتباه الى رفع اعتاب المنازل و تضمينه فى المنسوب التصميمى حتى لا يتم الردم او التعليق الزائد للعتب
المخططات لا تحتاج الى سوبر اليفيشين لان التصريف سطحى


----------



## maaenalkadere (14 نوفمبر 2012)

انا كمان بدي اعرف كيف اصمم شبكة طرق مخططات وكيف بتلقى الجواب


----------



## محمد عسيل (15 نوفمبر 2012)

maaenalkadere قال:


> انا كمان بدي اعرف كيف اصمم شبكة طرق مخططات وكيف بتلقى الجواب



ارجع للمشاركات السابقة تجد الإجابة و المراجع و مخطط تم تنفيذه


----------



## علي فؤاد (15 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن يا مهندس عسيل ترفع لنا كتب الاشتو والاشتو الاخضر وتعطينا فكرة عنهم وطريقة استخدامهم


----------



## محمد عسيل (21 نوفمبر 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> ممكن يا مهندس عسيل ترفع لنا كتب الاشتو والاشتو الاخضر وتعطينا فكرة عنهم وطريقة استخدامهم



نأسف لعدم السرعة فى لعدم تفرغى فى الأيام السابقة
* الآشتو عبارة عن مرجع هندسي به مواصفات لتصميم و تنفيذ اعمال ( الطرق، المبانى، الجسور و الصرف ... الخ)
** طريقة الإستخدام تكون بالبحث عن المواصفة المطلوبة داخل المرجع

مرفق لكم رابط به نسخة PDF للآشتو الأخضر طبعة 2004 
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

هنالك مشاركة قيمة من الأخ حسان2
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91276.html

بما أنك تعمل بالسعودية فعليك بدليل التصميم الهندسي لوزارة الشئون البلدية و القروية الذى تم رفعه لك سابقاً وكل مواصفاته من الآشتو 

نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذ علي فؤاد.....

ارجو ان اعلمك بان المنطقة المراد تقسيمها من قبلك هي من اختصاصك وانت الشخص الوحيد المخول بالتقسيمات والابعاد بعد ان تأخذها من واقع الحال

للتفضل بالعلم مع التقدير


----------



## ikram20 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد عسيل قال:


> بما انك تعمل بالرياض فعليك بدليل التصميم الهندسي لوزارة الشئون البلدية و القروية موجود بالمرفقات مع بعض المراجع الأخرى
> ان شاء الله ما فى اى تركات اذا كانت الرفوعات المساحية مظبوة مية المية
> المخططات يجب الانتباه الى رفع اعتاب المنازل و تضمينه فى المنسوب التصميمى حتى لا يتم الردم او التعليق الزائد للعتب
> المخططات لا تحتاج الى سوبر اليفيشين لان التصريف سطحى



شكراااا مهندس عسيل ورزقك الله الجنة وايانا
الصور في الدليل الهندسي لتصميم الطرق لا تظهر بوضوح برغم النقر عليها هل من حل


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

عليك وعلى شرح المهندس فواز العنسى فى تصميم الطرق


----------



## superdevotee (29 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم
إذا تقاطع طريقان 
كيف يمكن اظهار الطريق المتقاطع على البروفايل الراسي للطريق؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عسيل (1 ديسمبر 2012)

superdevotee قال:


> أخي الكريم
> إذا تقاطع طريقان
> كيف يمكن اظهار الطريق المتقاطع على البروفايل الراسي للطريق؟؟؟


 ارجع لمشاركاتى السابقة و المخططات المرفقة


----------



## علي فؤاد (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااا مهندس عسيل ورزقك الله الجنة وايانا
الصور في الدليل الهندسي لتصميم الطرق لا تظهر بوضوح برغم النقر عليها هل من حل


----------



## محمد عسيل (1 ديسمبر 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> شكراااا مهندس عسيل ورزقك الله الجنة وايانا
> الصور في الدليل الهندسي لتصميم الطرق لا تظهر بوضوح برغم النقر عليها هل من حل


 
نزل نسخة الورد و يمكنك تكبير الصور بعد ذلك من خلال النقر عليها
و لكن لا تظهر بوضوح شديد


----------



## superdevotee (19 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد عسيل قال:


> ارجع لمشاركاتى السابقة و المخططات المرفقة


اخي الكريم
بالرجوع للرسم المرفق تبين لي على مقدار علمي ان توضيح نقطة التقاطع بأمر add label view then station elevation
أي أنك تحدد نقطة التقاطع يدويا ثم تقوم بإيجاد المنسوب
سؤالي
هو تحديد ما سبق تلقائيا من البرنامج
شكرا


----------



## محمد عسيل (19 ديسمبر 2012)

1/ نعم التحديد يتم يدوياً كما تفضلت أنت بشرحه.
و نقوم بعمل الضبط اللازم لمنسوب الشارعين مع بعض و مع بقية الطرق الأخرى لمراعاة التصريف و كميات القطع و الردم و و و الخ
2/ لا يمكن ذلك لأن البرنامج يقوم باخراج بروفايل واحد لطريق واحد ؟؟؟ و انت الذى يقوم بعمل المنسوب التصميمى 
فلنفرض جدلا أنت تقوم بتصميم الطريق رقم 05 الذى سوف يتقاطع مع الطريق رقم 07 و الذى لم يتم تصميمه بعد 
فكيف يقوم البرنامج تلقائياً بعمل شئ غير موجود أصلاً ؟


----------



## muzammel (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوريــــــــــــــــن الاخوان الافاضل ... نقاش ثر جدا , استفدت منو كتير وخصوصا اني جديد في المجال ......... 
وفقكم الله ونفع بكم


----------



## superdevotee (26 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد عسيل قال:


> 1/ نعم التحديد يتم يدوياً كما تفضلت أنت بشرحه.
> و نقوم بعمل الضبط اللازم لمنسوب الشارعين مع بعض و مع بقية الطرق الأخرى لمراعاة التصريف و كميات القطع و الردم و و و الخ
> 2/ لا يمكن ذلك لأن البرنامج يقوم باخراج بروفايل واحد لطريق واحد ؟؟؟ و انت الذى يقوم بعمل المنسوب التصميمى
> فلنفرض جدلا أنت تقوم بتصميم الطريق رقم 05 الذى سوف يتقاطع مع الطريق رقم 07 و الذى لم يتم تصميمه بعد
> فكيف يقوم البرنامج تلقائياً بعمل شئ غير موجود أصلاً ؟


بالضبط كا تفضلت بالتوضيح
ولكن هدفي هو بعد عمل بروفيل طريق 05 ثم 07 
هو ريط الطريقين في نقطة التقاطع بحيث عندما أقوم بالتعديل في أحد طرق الشبكة يقوم البرنامج تلقائيا بتعديل باقي البروفايلات المرتبطة
وذلك حتى يمكن تعديل شبكة الطرق بسهولة تامة عوضا عن التعديل اليدوي لكل بروفيل
و أسف للإطالة


----------



## محمد عسيل (27 ديسمبر 2012)

للخط التصميمي لا يمكن و لكن لمنسوب الأرض الطبيعية يمكن ذلك !


----------



## superdevotee (2 يناير 2013)

قمت بمحاولة عمل تقاطع من امر intersection
للاسف لم اتمن من ربط الخطوط التصميمية
منسوب الارض الطبيعة يتغير تلقائيا بدون اي ربط لانه يعتمد على السطح
ارجو في حال توصل اي مهندس لطريقة ما للربط طرحها لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ابوالمعز (4 يناير 2013)

اللهم اجعل هذه العمل فى ميزان حسنات الجميع


----------



## brahim01 (4 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكن اتمنى ان اجد بعض التمارين لتمرين على ذالك فانا مبتدئ 
واطلب مساعدتكم 
وشكرا


----------



## ossama_2222 (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكنج ميمو (5 فبراير 2014)

جـــــــــــــزيت خـــــــــــــيرا


----------



## طالب المعرفه (6 فبراير 2014)

]بارك الله فيك[


----------

